# Jerky fans come hither



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 3, 2012)

I  just ordered up some bbq elk hell fire venison and Cajun buffalo I will update when I have sampled


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2012)

I fucking love you for posting this...


----------



## Zeek (May 3, 2012)

I love him now too!!!  ordering when i get back!!


----------



## DF (May 3, 2012)

Looks like some good stuff


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I fucking love you for posting this...


 lol mamma always said the way to a mans heart is through the stomach


----------



## Spongy (May 3, 2012)

oh man that looks good.  I'll have to look into that a bit more


----------



## Pikiki (May 3, 2012)

Thnx to share this Grizz...


----------



## DF (May 4, 2012)

Just placed my order....cant wait to give it a go


----------



## Zeek (May 4, 2012)

I just ordered a 2 lbs of the bison jerky!!!  can't wait to try it!


----------



## JOMO (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the Link! Haven't had Venison since May of 2010.


----------



## Georgia (May 5, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Thanks for the Link! Haven't had Venison since May of 2010.



You know you miss something when you can remember the last time you had it!


----------



## JOMO (May 5, 2012)

Haha, I was deployed then.


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Haha, I was deployed then.


JOMO are you still in the service??


----------



## JOMO (May 5, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> JOMO are you still in the service??



Yes, still active till july next year.


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

Good bro we had a few here awesome!!!!


----------



## JOMO (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, im not as hardcore as you or the other army/marine vets. Im a weapons troop in the air force. Worked with the A-10 for 2yrs, now im on the f15.


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Yeah, im not as hardcore as you or the other army/marine vets. Im a weapons troop in the air force. Worked with the A-10 for 2yrs, now im on the f15.



You still hardcore, very small amount on ppl joined the service...be proud of what you do ALWAYS BRO!!!!


----------



## DF (May 7, 2012)

Got my jerky today.  Good stuff!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 7, 2012)

Got my Jerky also today here's what I think

Packaging is cool but homemade no nutrient facts so I will have to find similar products to compare 

The Hellfire deer does live up to the name fo sho I ate one strip and had to get water twice while trying to open the other two vacupacked flavors My stomach is still warm and its been over an hour good shit  if you like hot stuff  

The BBQ elk has alot of flavor The seasoning masks the true flavor of the meat though so I am still wondering what elk tastes like. I am going to reorder plain elk next time to find out

My fav. is the  Cajun buffalo. It seems to be leaner ez to chew and it seems just dry rubbed with spices instead of a sauce like the other two


----------

